# Built-In Cabinet Trim Suggestions



## maxman10 (Jan 4, 2011)

___________________________
_____________________| (built-in goes here) | 
|
|
|
|

I am preparing to build an entertainment center in a recess in my basement wall (see the above over-simplified drawing). The depth of the recess is 19 3/4" and the base cabinets that will serve as the foundation of the entertainment center are 24" deep. That leaves me with a few inches overhang on the left side. Any suggestions about how to finish that edge to make it look good?

Thanks
Max


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

maxman10 said:


> ___________________________
> _____________________| (built-in goes here) |
> |
> |
> ...


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I just don't understand your "over-simplified" description. If you are referring to the 6 plus inches of what protrudes, it should be finished up to the outside of the wall. Actually, a better sketch would be beneficial.












 









.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Let the cabinet end capture the end of the wall. Your cabinet box will be flush with the inside stile of cabinet. A separate finished end 7" deep will be attached flush with the outside of the frame and scribed against wall when You level cab. Push cabinet into opening until finished end butts front wall. Level and plumb cabinet cut a block the diffence and mark and scribe cabinet. If your doing frameless put in a filler


----------



## maxman10 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Further Explanation*

Thanks for the reply. Hopefully this image helps.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You didn't state if there was a countertop overhang. The cabinets would be made to slip in the opening, If you allowed a definite gap, the right side could have a scribe strip out at the front corner of the cabinet. The left side would have a scribe strip at the wall to the cabinet. What part of the end that protrudes from the wall would be finished.

If there is a decorative edging on the countertop that was meant to trim the top and be visible along both walls, it would be made to fit in between the walls. If not, it could just run from the right wall, across the front, return on the left side, and stop at the wall. This might be done if there was an upper cabinet that sat on the countertop.












 









.


----------



## maxman10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Maybe I'm not stating my questions well. I am considering building the entertainment center using base cabinets from someone's kitchen and then creating the "countertop" and shelves myself, probably from birch plywood (here is the link that inspired me). 

In a perfect world, the base cabinets would be less than 20" deep so they would end up flush with the recessed wall. But I'm wondering if I can still use 24" deep cabinets and trim them out in some decorative casing that avoids a strange unfinished look, particularly on the left side where the cabinets would extend past the wall. Please let me know if I can further clarify. Thanks for the suggestions!

Max


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

maxman10 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Maybe I'm not stating my questions well. I am considering building the entertainment center using base cabinets from someone's kitchen and then creating the "countertop" and shelves myself, probably from birch plywood (here is the link that inspired me).
> 
> In a perfect world, the base cabinets would be less than 20" deep so they would end up flush with the recessed wall. But I'm wondering if I can still use 24" deep cabinets and trim them out in some decorative casing that avoids a strange unfinished look, particularly on the left side where the cabinets would extend past the wall. Please let me know if I can further clarify. Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> Max


Do our answers imply we don't understand? The suggestion to use a small scribe piece on the left side is more unobtrusive than adding a casing with some decorative profile.












 









.


----------



## maxman10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Perhaps I am not following. The suggestion is to use a small scribe piece to span the gap between the left edge of the leftmost cabinet and the wall and just ignore the 4+ inch extruding edge of the cabinets? 

In that case, I would still be inclined to build the top shelf set flush to the left wall edge. Any suggestions on that?

Thanks again.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

maxman10 said:


> Perhaps I am not following. The suggestion is to use a small scribe piece to span the gap between the left edge of the leftmost cabinet and the wall and just ignore the 4+ inch extruding edge of the cabinets?


Yes, it will protrude, but not ignored. It should be finished to look intended for the opening.



maxman10 said:


> In that case, I would still be inclined to build the top shelf set flush to the left wall edge. Any suggestions on that?
> 
> Thanks again.


By top shelf set, do you mean shelving above the base cabinet countertop? If so, yes, the front edge of that (those) can line up with the left wall.












 









.


----------



## maxman10 (Jan 4, 2011)

I read back through the post - I had missed Masterhand's post right before the revised drawings. I see the suggestion is to just include a 4" finished piece on the left (presumably unfinished) edge of the cabinet. Sorry for the confusion. Thanks very much for the help. 

Max


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're really perplexed about what's sticking out, cut the back section (floor, ends, dividers) of the base cabinets so they aren't so deep, and will fit flush.












 









.


----------



## maxman10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, that's a good point. And I assume it will become clear seeing the cabinets in the space.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Let the cabinet end capture the end of the wall. Your cabinet box will be flush with the inside stile of cabinet. A separate finished end 7" deep will be attached flush with the outside of the frame and scribed against wall when You level cab. Push cabinet into opening until finished end butts front wall. Level and plumb cabinet cut a block the diffence and mark and scribe cabinet. If your doing frameless put in a filler


This is the best solution IMO. Similar to this









Not that easy to achieve if you are using previously owned boxes. But I bet you could come up with a way to modify them.


----------

